# If a show repeats 3 times a day, how do I set my DirecTivo to record only one?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

There's a show that runs 3 times a day. 9AM, 5PM, 11PM. The on-screen info
for all three showings are identical.(not indication of "first-run" or "repeat")

Is there a way for me to set my DirecTiVo to record only the 5PM show?
Right now I'm doing it the hard way, which is to set a season pass and then
cancel the 9AM and 11PM recordings manually.

Another way is to manully program this recording... however, it will add "Manual:"
in front of the program name in the List....  (which is very annoying)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The only way is to set a manual recording as you have done. You could try complaining to the station to provide Tribune Media Services with better show information.


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

Have you tried setting up a season pass for this already, and if so, did it record all three shows even if you indicated no repeats? Or did it only get the 9:00am show, indicating that the guide data is correct regarding repeat status? The reason I ask is because I don't believe that the text in the description indicating a repeat is used as part of the recording logic; there is a flag elsewhere used by the season pass to identify a show as a repeat.

It is thus *possible* that this program does have correct guide data, and a season pass set up to record first-run only would just pick up the 9:00am showing. I'm reasoning that you want the 5:00pm showing recorded because the 9:00am showing conflicts with another recording you have set up. If this is the case, move this program's season pass to a lower priority, allowing your other show to record at 9:00am, and this program will then record at 5:00pm.

Or the guide data is just hosed and you need a manual recording as previously suggested.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I am sick and tired of my TiVo recording repeats of the Daily Show when I have a first time only season pass. The best suggestion I have seen in this thread is to set up a manual recording.

So I propose to activate my perfectly good VCR, cancel my TiVo service, eBay the unit and save myself the monthly outlay which is not buying me the advertised service.

Sorry, but my TiVo is not intelligent at all!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Nugent said:


> Sorry, but my TiVo is not intelligent at all!


The TiVo is only as intelligent as the guide data supplied to it. Comedy Central does not supply detailed guide data to Tribune Media Services. Since the guide data is missing any data that can identify the show as unique the TiVo plays it safe and records the show. Do not blaim TiVo for the problem but MTV Networks for not suppling proper guide data.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Nugent said:


> So I propose to activate my perfectly good VCR, cancel my TiVo service, eBay the unit and save myself the monthly outlay which is not buying me the advertised service.
> 
> Sorry, but my TiVo is not intelligent at all!


IMHO, this is like THROWING OUT THE BABY WITH THE BATH WATER!


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Scott in CO said:


> Have you tried setting up a season pass for this already, and if so, did it record all three shows even if you indicated no repeats? Or did it only get the 9:00am show, indicating that the guide data is correct regarding repeat status? The reason I ask is because I don't believe that the text in the description indicating a repeat is used as part of the recording logic; there is a flag elsewhere used by the season pass to identify a show as a repeat.
> 
> It is thus *possible* that this program does have correct guide data, and a season pass set up to record first-run only would just pick up the 9:00am showing. I'm reasoning that you want the 5:00pm showing recorded because the 9:00am showing conflicts with another recording you have set up. If this is the case, move this program's season pass to a lower priority, allowing your other show to record at 9:00am, and this program will then record at 5:00pm.
> 
> Or the guide data is just hosed and you need a manual recording as previously suggested.


Have this problem w/ The Daily Show. The guide data is normally behind by several days so all episodes look the same - the boiler plate. This is not a tivo problem - it's a guide problem. There is not enough info for tivo to determine if this is first run or dup so it records them all no matter what the SP says.

In our case, the only solution has been to manually delete the dups. It sucks but personally, The Daily Show is worth a little extra (gasp!!) effort. Some things you just have to work for...


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! 

It just occured to me that the solution is really simple.(but not available at this
time, unless DirecTV and/or Tivo update the software)

I don't mind setting it up to record manuall... what really bugs me is the
"*Manual:*" being added to the beginning of the program's name... 
(for example, "Manual: Star Trek: The Next Generation"   

If they allow me to manually record programs without adding "Manual:"
then I'll be as happy as a sleeping cat... or something like that


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Here's what I've seen on my DirecTiVo: since "The Colbert Report" premiered last October, my "first run only" season passes for both "TDS" and "CR" have worked as intended except for the Monday daytime reruns of both shows (in the 5:00 A.M. and 5:00 P.M. hours on the West Coast). Now, if I look at my To Do list right now, it shows that all the showings are scheduled to record next week, but I'm reasonably confident that the guide data for the entire week will "fill in" before next Monday evening.

So, to those of you who are complaining that _every_ episode of "TDS" gets recorded: have you tried a "first run only" season pass since last October, are you extrapolating from the Monday showings, are you looking ahead to next week's shows and assuming the guide data won't fill in...or do I just have an especially intelligent DirecTiVo?


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Just curious, but if this is a daily show, is there a reason that it bothers you that TiVo records it 3 times, as long as it's there when you want to watch it? If you are saving up several episodes to watch later, that would make sense, I guess.

My TiVo records 11 episodes a day of Angelina Ballerina. Who cares, as long as my daughter has an episode to watch? I just make sure that it is at the very bottom of the Season Pass Manager, so it doesn't record instead of a more important show.

That's another potential solution: if you don't want it to record at 9AM and 11PM, start recording other shows at those times that conflict.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

annenoe said:


> This is not a tivo problem - it's a guide problem.


Here is where the Tivo logic blows up in there face. When people complain about the monthly fee everyone screams they are paying for a service. That service is the guide data. But when they complain about the guide data being wrong everyone screams it's not Tivo's problem. So what exactly is it again that we are getting for our service? I'm pretty sure the guide data is one of those things.

I have no problem paying for guide data. But when any company resells a product (the guide data) they do in fact have some responsability for that product. Everyone pays Tivo for this data. Hense Tivo should take some responsibility and go up the chain to get the matter resolved. Not just sit on thier hands and say "it's not my problem".


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

I've experienced the same thing with a Season Pass for
the DW European Journal news program.
The way I got around recording 4 or 3 programs each day:

1 - Get a Season Pass for the program you want.

2 - Edit the To-Do List. Remove those 'episodes' you
do not want to record.

Best of luck,

-Jack
DirecTV R10


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> Tivo should take some responsibility and go up the chain to get the matter resolved. Not just sit on thier hands and say "it's not my problem".


Thank you ravonaf - my point entirely. Its like Dell selling me a computer that does not work, and then blaming Intel and refusing to take responsibilty.

Here I have a product that does not work as advertised, and I am expected to take it up with some third party with whom I have no relationship.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Well it is NOT TiVo's problem since this is the DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo forum it is DTV's problem as they now handle all the issues with the DTiVos.

But, even then, no guide service can be better than the data supplied to it and if a station provides bad or incomplete data then the "fault" lies with that station.

NO amount of software programming can fix data that is incomplete or wrong.

I wonder how the complainers would handle data that is not unique enough for identification? Dont record but one show with the bad data? 

Then what would they say about the one that is not a duplicate?

While the solution; "Record it if there is doubt" is not perfect it does, At least, assure that shows will not be missed.

Again the station is at fault and the person watching has a direct relation with them so the station should be contacted for the fix.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

OLdDog said:


> Well it is NOT TiVo's problem since this is the DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo forum it is DTV's problem as they now handle all the issues with the DTiVos.
> 
> But, even then, no guide service can be better than the data supplied to it and if a station provides bad or incomplete data then the "fault" lies with that station.
> 
> ...


Directv or Tivo. It's all the same to me. Whomever gets my money is responsible. If I am *selling *a bad product it's up to *ME *to go to the place I am buying it from to get it fixed. Not my customer's. That's total BS. Directv should put preasure on the stations to provide good data. Whatever happened to taking responsibility for the products that you sell? How hard could it freaking be? They have a relationship with the networks. They are being *PAID *to go to them and get this information. It's not like we are asking them to do thier jobs for free.

And we are not talking a mistake every once in a while. Alot of stations and alot of shows consistantly have bad data or no data.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

The networks and the stations have no reason to respond to anything that a company like DTV or TiVo requests.

They DO have a reason to respond to viewers.

The tiny fee that is paid to TiVo or the even smaller one to DTV is not really for the data; it is for access to the data and use of the software.

The real economic relationship is from the viewers to the stations and the viewers contacting the stations is the only way that data problems will get resolved.

But the argument is useless as the whiners will never take it upon themselves to complain to the ofenders as that is much harder to do in a way that gets a response.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> Alot of stations and alot of shows consistantly have bad data or no data.


That is exactly WHY the DirecTiVo's, besides having SP's, also have a manual repeated recording option.

:up: TiVo is on the ball and has thought of everything. :up: They can't fix faulty guide data that is supplied by a third party but they CAN and DO offer many options so at least the shows can be recorded properly.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ravonaf said:


> I have no problem paying for guide data. But when any company resells a product (the guide data) they do in fact have some responsability for that product. Everyone pays Tivo for this data. Hense Tivo should take some responsibility and go up the chain to get the matter resolved. Not just sit on thier hands and say "it's not my problem".


You do not get the guide data from TiVo, you receive it from DirecTV, who receives from Tribune Media Services, who receives it from the stations. You are not paying an extra fee for the guide data. DirecTV supplies the same guide data to the customers that do not have a DVR. In fact, DirecTV used to only get the basic guide data from Tribune but after enough complaints from DVR users they now get the complete guide data from Tribune.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

rminsk said:


> You do not get the guide data from TiVo, you receive it from DirecTV, who receives from Tribune Media Services, who receives it from the stations. You are not paying an extra fee for the guide data. DirecTV supplies the same guide data to the customers that do not have a DVR. In fact, DirecTV used to only get the basic guide data from Tribune but after enough complaints from DVR users they now get the complete guide data from Tribune.


I honestly don't care where the guide data comes from. I'm paying for the service so it should be correct. I don't pay comedy central. I don't pay the sci-fi channel. I pay Direct Tv. It's thier responsibility to provide me with the service I am paying them for. It's really as simple as that.

If enough people would complain to Direct TV maybe they would go to Tribune, who would go to the networks, to fix the problem. Direct TV pays Tribune right? If so they have a right to complain to them. If Tribune gets enough heat they will go to the networks to make a change. It's how things should work.

Comedy Central really isn't going to give a crap what I think about thier guide data. I gaurentee Tribune has more pull with them than I do.

I do indeed pay for the guide data. It's part of the Direct TV service right? I'm certainly paying for that.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a DirecTiVo and my GF has SA TiVo - they have identical guide data issues.

So, should we blame DirecTV, TiVo, the various stations or the data aggregators? Personally, I blame whomever is getting my dollars and ostensibly providing a service to me.

I used to have a Dish PVR. One of the main reasons I switched to a TiVo-based unit was the undeniable attraction of season passes and wishlists. But if these do not work, then what is the attraction? Why should I recommend TiVo to my friends? There is no reason, and I think that's a pity.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> If enough people would complain to Direct TV


Most people don't care  as like a few people tried to explain, there is a way  to record exactly what you want with no repeats.

DirecTiVos and most all DVR's offer multiple ways  of recording a show. There are SP's, single recordings, wishlists autorecordings, repeated recordings, etc....

If one does not work how you like, you simply use the other. :up: They ALL have their uses else why would they be there ?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Nugent said:


> So, should we blame DirecTV, TiVo, the various stations or the data aggregators? Personally, I blame whomever is getting my dollars and ostensibly providing a service to me.


Do you read the newspaper?. They publish the local TV listing in the paper. These guides also have the same problem. So I guess you should complain to the local paper also.


Nugent said:


> II used to have a Dish PVR. One of the main reasons I switched to a TiVo-based unit was the undeniable attraction of season passes and wishlists. But if these do not work, then what is the attraction? Why should I recommend TiVo to my friends? There is no reason, and I think that's a pity.


How often does a show have multiple repeats with generic guide data? I have 40+ season passes/wishlists and I only have one program I have to have a repeated manual recording by time and channel.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> Most people don't care  as like a few people tried to explain, there is a way  to record exactly what you want with no repeats.


Yes, I understand that there are multiple ways of recording. The method being suggested for my problem applies to a 20-year-old VCR with zero monthly fee.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

rminsk said:


> Do you read the newspaper?. They publish the local TV listing in the paper. These guides also have the same problem. So I guess you should complain to the local paper also.


It is very, very likely that the local paper (_any_ local paper) gets their printed TV listings from exactly the same source that TiVo and DirecTV get their online TV listings: Tribune Media Services.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

trainman said:


> It is very, very likely that the local paper (_any_ local paper) gets their printed TV listings from exactly the same source that TiVo and DirecTV get their online TV listings: Tribune Media Services.


I know that... I was just pointing out to the other poster the problem.


----------



## sclebrun (Apr 21, 2006)

I am experiencing the same frustration with my season pass for The Daily Show and the Colbert Report, spending my time manually deleting all the duplicate, extraneous episodes in advance so it doesn't take up all my record allocation. It would be really nice to be able to edit the Season Pass to do this when I set it up initially. I love the concept of Tivo, but combined with the REALLY SLOW remote control problem, I am considering switching to the Comcast DVR, in hopes of improved service. I hear that the cable DVR's are not as good, but I am definitely not a satisfied customer.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

sclebrun said:


> I am experiencing the same frustration with my season pass for The Daily Show and the Colbert Report, spending my time manually deleting all the duplicate, extraneous episodes in advance so it doesn't take up all my record allocation. It would be really nice to be able to edit the Season Pass to do this when I set it up initially. I love the concept of Tivo, but combined with the REALLY SLOW remote control problem, I am considering switching to the Comcast DVR, in hopes of improved service. I hear that the cable DVR's are not as good, but I am definitely not a satisfied customer.


Just wanted to mention that like some other people in this thread mentioned, I record both "the daily show" and "colbert report" via standard season passes and only while once in a while it will record a stray rerun episode (usually during rerun weeks or sometimes on mondays, when there are no show descriptions ) most of the time it does exactly what it is supposed to, recording one episode a day with no misses or reruns. It used to be a big issue years ago (Jon Stewart actually mentioned it on the show once) but those days a LONG gone.

For those who care my settings are:

Record: Repeats and First Run
Keep At Most: 10

Works like a charm.

As for switching to Cable DVR, I would *HIGHLY recommend it*. None of my friends appreciate Tivo as much as those who have experienced other DVR solutions. This is doubly true of the former R15 owners.

-HH


----------



## sclebrun (Apr 21, 2006)

My daughter had cable DVR and did not experience these problems, especially the 4 - 5 second delay to change channels. I have spent time with Tivo Customer Service trying to resolve this issue, but have not been successful. The Season Pass glitch is just a minor frustration, but adds to our dissatisfaction. Maybe the cable DVR's aren't perfect, but Tivo certainly isn't, either. Are we within our rights to express our frustration when electronics don't function as promised? You bet. So please refrain from the snide comments.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

sclebrun said:


> My daughter had cable DVR and did not experience these problems, especially the 4 - 5 second delay to change channels. I have spent time with Tivo Customer Service trying to resolve this issue, but have not been successful. The Season Pass glitch is just a minor frustration, but adds to our dissatisfaction.


Well, I've owned a number of tivos and also never had the issue with 4-5 second delays. The only scenario where this is even possible is if you connect a SA tivo to a bad quality set-top box (no serial, slow IR chanel entry) and if this is the case, I hightly recomend you ditch that setup or at least replace the set-top box. Not to mention that if thats the case, you are in the wrong forum. A DirecTV Tivo should changes channels near instantly.



sclebrun said:


> Maybe the cable DVR's aren't perfect, but Tivo certainly isn't, either. Are we within our rights to express our frustration when electronics don't function as promised? You bet. So please refrain from the snide comments.


If you are waiting for a perfect product, good luck. Nothing is perfect and expecting it to be is a road to perpetual disappointment. Tivo is not an exception. That being said, if something does not work, you should investigate why and try out your options, and choose what most fit your needs. If you think Cable DVRs would work better, by all means *get one*. This is not a "snide comment", just a simple truth.

As for snide comments, you are fully within your rights to complain, *and you should*, just like we are within our rights to point out the sillyness of those complaints. Your experience does not match that of most people in this forum, which is one the most valuable responses you can get to your complains - it generally means that the issue is on your end and you can DO something about it.

Of course if you are complaining just to complain and blow hot air, not much any of us can do to help you and you are just wasting everybodys time.

-HH


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

sclebrun said:


> did not experience these problems, especially the 4 - 5 second delay to change channels


Yes, there are MANY shows where the SP's do not work correctly unlike what others might have said. Mostly they are on channels like MTV/MTV2/A&E/COM, etc.... The network locals and movie channels like HBO usually work well. Your best best for a workaround for these shows is a repeated manual recording.

Not sure why others claim different :down: but I there IS a short delay on the DirecTiVos when changing channels. Not 4-5 seconds but hardly what I would call instant before both picture and sound appear. Kinda hard for someone to deny something as easy to verify as this.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's an old thread I found in the Archive 2 section here at the TCF. It's an old script written by Sanderton that addresses the exact problem described by the OP. It's meant to be an add-on for TivoWebPlus.

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=163828

Ironically, I discovered it through a link posted in the files section over at DDB.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Not sure why others claim different :down: but I there IS a short delay on the DirecTiVos when changing channels. Not 4-5 seconds but hardly what I would call instant before both picture and sound appear. Kinda hard for someone to deny something as easy to verify as this.


Erm, maybe because they stopped flipping through channels long time ago. I just tried and there is a definate delay of a few seconds when flipping channels. Sorry - I stand corrected. I really never noticed it before.   

-HH


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

sclebrun said:


> I am experiencing the same frustration with my season pass for The Daily Show and the Colbert Report, spending my time manually deleting all the duplicate, extraneous episodes in advance so it doesn't take up all my record allocation. It would be really nice to be able to edit the Season Pass to do this when I set it up initially.


I thought I was experiencing this same issue with my Daily Show SP until I stopped deleting the extraneous episodes so far down the TODO list. What I've found is that, by the time the list is on the current week, most of the duplicate showings have been auto-unchecked prior to their being recorded by my DirecTivo. The only exceptions I've seen to this are a couple of episodes during the day on Mondays prior to the new episode at 11:00 pm. I usually uncheck those manually on Sundays.


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

I have this problem with the Glenn Beck show. Every Friday night I sit down for ten minutes and review my Season Passes so that I can cancel the recordings I don't want. Piece of cake!


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1757841#post1757841


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

How do I enter OTA HD channel numbers on the HR10-250?
(such as 25.1 or 25-1) Right now I'm doing it by entering 25,
wait for channel 25 to come up, then hit channel up to go to 25-1....

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jcunning1998 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think an easy way to get around this problem is to have a choice in the options to say only record one episode a day. Then if there is a conflict, it will record the show at another one of the times, but still only does one a day...

This seems like a simple problem that any creative programmer can find a solution too. 

I don't like manual recording because it breaks some of my season pass priorities (although I haven't tried again since Series 1). I also hate having to manually go into the to do list and manually remove the dups. I think Tivo should get creative and find another way around this problem. This "problem" has been around since DAY 1 of tivo software!!!


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jcunning1998 said:


> I think an easy way to get around this problem is to have a choice in the options to say only record one episode a day. Then if there is a conflict, it will record the show at another one of the times, but still only does one a day...
> 
> This seems like a simple problem that any creative programmer can find a solution too.
> 
> I don't like manual recording because it breaks some of my season pass priorities (although I haven't tried again since Series 1). I also hate having to manually go into the to do list and manually remove the dups. I think Tivo should get creative and find another way around this problem. This "problem" has been around since DAY 1 of tivo software!!!


For past year or two there's been a brilliant solution to this, if your tivo is new enough, of using multiple keywords and filtering out anything with a generic description. Of course I do not see this feature on my 6.2a's.

http://www.nofactzone.net/?p=2735

-HH


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

jcunning1998 said:


> I think an easy way to get around this problem is to have a choice in the options to say only record one episode a day. Then if there is a conflict, it will record the show at another one of the times, but still only does one a day...
> 
> This seems like a simple problem that any creative programmer can find a solution too.
> 
> I don't like manual recording because it breaks some of my season pass priorities (although I haven't tried again since Series 1). I also hate having to manually go into the to do list and manually remove the dups. I think Tivo should get creative and find another way around this problem. This "problem" has been around since DAY 1 of tivo software!!!


You do realize that you picked a two year old thread to make this reply, right?


----------

